# Pilgrim bread



## licia (Aug 29, 2006)

My sister used to make a pilgrim bread recipe that made 1 loaf and 6 hamburger buns or rolls.  We haven't been able to find the recipe again and thought some of you may have one.  Thanks a lot!


----------

